# Getting passport back after EEA2 application



## ksalt (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello! I am a non EEA spouse (US citizen) of an EEA national residing in the UK and JUST recently submitted (JAN 2013) my application for a residence card seeing as my EEA spouse visa has expired. But I've been hearing horror stories that the UKBA has lost passports or can take up to 6-7 months to return passports. 

I am wanting to take holiday before 7 months, obviously and was wondering if anyone has ever been in this situation or has any advise?

I tried searching US embassy's website for anything related to a duplicate passport or travel visas but haven't found anything.

And if I request my docs back from UKBA, will they just send me back everything and not complete the residence card application, or will they speed up the process and grant me my residence card and send back my husband and mine's passports?

Any and all help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can request your passport (only) back, and they will do so usually within 20 days. Your application still remains in the system and will be processed in due course. They will either request your passport back, or more usually, issue a status document.


----------

